# [Update: now an official foster #48] My "possible" guest.



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My possible guest is a precious, well behaved, sweet, healthy and loving ball of fluff whose human parents decided (well, it is the human mommy more than the daddy) that they no longer have the time for him after those three years that they took care of him. Why? Well, after the birth of their second skin child , the mommy can no longer keep up with the malt's requirements. I know that they gotta do what they feel like the best for them and the maltese but still; it still makes me sad for the malt.








His name is Lenny; he is 3 years old. He traveled all the way from London 3 years ago when the now married couple used to study together there. That is their first fluff puppy together. I just received his photo (above) and I melt as I look at the sweet face. Not his fault and I am sure if he was given the choice, he would still decide to stay with the family he knew and loved for all the three years despite the less attention he is given as I know these little fluffs' loyalties  

This is the second maltese I get contacted for in a short time period, to find him a forever home. It isn't easy during summer season. Typically, people are away for whatever reason (schools are off so families tend and prefer to take a break). My only hope is that I will succeed at finding him a home. 

The thing that I liked about the guy is that he did not just dump him (I hear those dumping stories - which is worse), but this guy wants to make sure that he can still see Lenny, visits him and gets his regular update. So he only wants the right people for him. 

Depending on how quick I will find him a home, he might come and stay with us meanwhile. 

I just wish pups were not given away. Some might have good reasons for doing so and some might just not have good reason. Whatever the reason, it always make me sad for the fluff


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat, you are such a sweet person. Phoebe came to me much the same way. Her first Mom's job kept her away too much and she knew Phoebe (or Fifi as she called her) wasn't getting enough attention when her daughter left for college. As much as it hurt her, she gave her up after looking and screening several families. I promised her updates and pictures and although she lives 200 miles away, she's been to see Phoebe three times! We've become good friends and she is happy she chose me to "share" Phoebe with. Good luck in your search for Lenny's furever home. I hope they make him feel as loved and secure as my Phoebe does. :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> I just wish pups were not given away. Some might have good reasons for doing so and some might just not have good reason. Whatever the reason, it always make me sad for the fluff


I'm with you, Kat. He is SOO sweet looking!! He's in good hands with you, I know won't settle for less than a great home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- I completely understand your feelings. Fluffs are FOREVER and are a part of your family. They are not disposable. It is good that the family cares about Lenny's new home and who he goes to.

This is a sad situation, but, hopefully he will find a forever home soon -- one that deserves this sweet boy and will love and care for him the rest of his life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Kat -- look at that handsome boy. It's so sad that the family can't figure a way to keep him, but if they contacted anyone there, I'm glad it was you. :thumbsup: I know that when my friend went to Sunnyland she visited a family she knew with a Maltese. Let me know if at any point you want me to have her ask if they know anyone who might adopt him. I just hope he gets a good home. I wonder how Snowy and Crystal will react to him?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a little sweetheart! This family's loss will most certainly be joy for another deserving family.

Thanks for taking care of him, Kat. You're the best!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable Kat! I too agree that when you decide to get a fluff it should be forever and not just for the "fun" of the moment. However, it seems that the owner cares about Lenny's well being and wants to keep up to date with the familly that adopts him. I hope you can find a fantastic home for him and until then enjoy this sweet boy's company.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He's so cute. Lot's of dogs just move on to their next home happily. I think MiMi would just go off with anyone she met on the street. When I had a baby, I didn't feel as attached to the family dog the way I do now. I hope he can find someone who will adore him forever.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's sad, I guess that's why I think young couples just starting out, should hold off on getting a dog....especially if they plan on having kids, to make sure they can handle all that responsibility. Mainly due to society's attitude that a pet isn't a life long commitment but just a temporary fix to loneliness or boredom or whatever....that you can just give it away when you no longer want it..The dog usually gets the boot in the end...... 
Shows a real lack of commitment in all aspects....Sad , really sad.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

This makes me sad for the poor little guy. I can't help but think back to when I had my first child. Winston was right there in the middle of everything I did and how I planned for the future. Got the crib, picture of Weezy in the crib, got the basinet, picture of Winston in the basinet, got the stroller...you get the idea. I was so worried about introducing him to the baby, it's all I talked about and worried about how they would be together. DH said once, "you know Laura, you are going to love the baby more than Winston, right?" I was astonished! An intake of breath and hand on the heart moment!

Everything was fine though, Winston loved Robbie and protected him (even though Robbie was born bigger than Winston at 9 lbs 10 oz), and did even better with his next little brother (again bigger than him at 9 lbs 3 oz). All of the baby pictures have a little white fuzz ball in them...even got comments from my co-workers...there'd be a picture of the baby, then a picture of the dog...gotta keep it even! I gotta figure out how to scan the picture of Robbie nursing with Winston my lap. 

Anyway, off the topic, I am sorry that they are not able to make adjustments to make it work. I know it can be difficult, but it can be done, you just have to want to do it and be willing to make different choices. Now that my kids are teens, I wish I would have stuck with dogs!! (just kidding-maybe)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> This makes me sad for the poor little guy. I can't help but think back to when I had my first child. Winston was right there in the middle of everything I did and how I planned for the future. Got the crib, picture of Weezy in the crib, got the basinet, picture of Winston in the basinet, got the stroller...you get the idea. I was so worried about introducing him to the baby, it's all I talked about and worried about how they would be together. DH said once, "you know Laura, you are going to love the baby more than Winston, right?" I was astonished! An intake of breath and hand on the heart moment!
> 
> Everything was fine though, Winston loved Robbie and protected him (even though Robbie was born bigger than Winston at 9 lbs 10 oz), and did even better with his next little brother (again bigger than him at 9 lbs 3 oz). All of the baby pictures have a little white fuzz ball in them...even got comments from my co-workers...there'd be a picture of the baby, then a picture of the dog...gotta keep it even! I gotta figure out how to scan the picture of Robbie nursing with Winston my lap.
> 
> Anyway, off the topic, I am sorry that they are not able to make adjustments to make it work. I know it can be difficult, but it can be done, you just have to want to do it and be willing to make different choices. Now that my kids are teens, I wish I would have stuck with dogs!! (just kidding-maybe)



I don't think it's off topic, it only shows how torn we can be between doing what's right for our fluffs and our kids...
I think it's sweet that you went through all that to make sure both fur and skin kids would be one happy family.

People look at fluffs as "just a dog", but they're not to me, they're a family member...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I don't think it's off topic, it only shows how torn we can be between doing what's right for our fluffs and our kids...
> I think it's sweet that you went through all that to make sure both fur and skin kids would be one happy family.
> 
> People look at fluffs as "just a dog", but they're not to me, they're a family member...


 
Thanks Michelle. My aunt calls it the dog gene. She's happy that I have it so she doesn't have to lay ground work for her doggy rantings with me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kat, bless your heart a million times over. That baby is so beyond precious. I too, have been approached on a couple of occassions, with this sort of situation, in person, I have been asked. 

It is so hard to not have your heart be torn in a half different ways, and not let it show on your face.

This one young fella, he and his wife just had a baby. (Although, prior to them having a baby, I do remember him telling me the neighbors were complaining that their furbaby was barking). Anyway, he did approach me, about his precious fur-baby and that he would have to rehome her. Cute little breed, I forget what breed it was called, but so cute. He asked if we could take his baby for him. People just know we are animal lovers. 

At the time, we just couldn't. But I told him, I will help you, have your baby placed in a loving home. I did explain to him, that I don't feel comfortable in my heart reccommending anyone, as I can't guarantee, that God forbid, they need to rehome the baby, and his baby ends up in a shelter. I told him a rescue/foster group, will make sure your baby is placed in a loving home, and if for any reason they are unable to keep his baby, the new owners are to return the baby back to the foster/rescue group.

So we sat down together, and I showed him the rescue group Save Our Small Dogs. He was able to be a part of the adoption process. 

I will tell you, he did have tears in his eyes. But that situation did work out well, although the whole time, you just swallow back tears, you just can't help it. 

Another girl approached me, and asked me to take her dog she said she never liked him, ever , it was a gift from her husband and she just can not stand him . 

I lost my breath for several seconds, I tried my best, to keep my facial expressions in tact, oh it was difficult, and went through the same explanation with her, that I did the young fella in the previous situation.

But in this case she did not want to go the foster/rescue way, as she wanted to be able to still see him and visit him (but based on what she said about the darling baby, that made no sense to me at all). It ended up that a friend of hers has the baby now, and everytime I see her, I ask about the little guy. 

My heart is with you and this precious little guy. It is so hard not to have an internal reaction , but I just keep telling myself, "think of the fur-baby, think of the fur-baby".

I love you Kat, you have a heart of gold. You are the babies angel, so I know that darling boy, will be okay, but I know how you feel, I truly do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lenny is so cute! Being around young couples, in my childcare business, I see it occasionally. Babies are a lot of work, but puppy was there first. It's almost like they're practicing on a dog, before they get a child! I hope Lenny get's a super, loving, forever home!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It was the hardest thing, to help rehome my grandpuppies after my step son chose some lazy welfare pig , he met on the internet and got her knocked up ( yeah sorry for mean tone) She didn't like dogs, can't buy dog food with food stamps... but I digress.

I kept them when they needed vetting , or when he'd switch jobs or if he'd visit the now ex-girlfriend...

But it wasn't fair to keep them in my studio,even though we're out there all the time,but they were 70 pounds plus, hyper and too much for my little old fluffs to handle...
They needed a home where they could be with the family sleeping with them, not out in my studio,even though it has soft beds , toys and lots of room to play and we're out there almost all day. It was at night that bothered me, leaving them until morning..

I met the potential adopters ( through Rottie Rescue) twice and I could tell they were going to be the best doggie parents and we still get to visit them...

It was the best thing for them, Sadie and Tasha are in the house and sleep with them and hang out with them.
We used to watch TV in the studio and lay on binkies,in studio,but in the evening,we'd go in and have fluff time with our little ones...but it wasn't ideal... too hard to split time with 7 dogs...

If everyone felt as strongly as we all do , we'd have less shelters full of unwanted fluffs.

I wish people had to qualify to own a pet... of course I say that about kids too....

I have the "dog gene" too,some people think I love dogs more than people....
Maybe....depends on the "people"....

We do have dogs instead of kids..... mom says that's because I babysat a lot in highschool and it made me change my mind on having kids....:innocent:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> This makes me sad for the poor little guy. I can't help but think back to when I had my first child. Winston was right there in the middle of everything I did and how I planned for the future. Got the crib, picture of Weezy in the crib, got the basinet, picture of Winston in the basinet, got the stroller...you get the idea. I was so worried about introducing him to the baby, it's all I talked about and worried about how they would be together. DH said once, "you know Laura, you are going to love the baby more than Winston, right?" I was astonished! An intake of breath and hand on the heart moment!
> 
> Everything was fine though, Winston loved Robbie and protected him (even though Robbie was born bigger than Winston at 9 lbs 10 oz), and did even better with his next little brother (again bigger than him at 9 lbs 3 oz). All of the baby pictures have a little white fuzz ball in them...even got comments from my co-workers...there'd be a picture of the baby, then a picture of the dog...gotta keep it even! I gotta figure out how to scan the picture of Robbie nursing with Winston my lap.
> 
> Anyway, off the topic, I am sorry that they are not able to make adjustments to make it work. I know it can be difficult, but it can be done, you just have to want to do it and be willing to make different choices. Now that my kids are teens, I wish I would have stuck with dogs!! (just kidding-maybe)


That's exactly what I did when my children came along. When I brought Daniel home from the hospital, Tasha was the first one who got to sniff him. I always say my first child was a white Pom.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kat-- Lenny looks so sweet. I hope you are able to help this couple find a loving home for Lenny 





LuvMyBoys said:


> This makes me sad for the poor little guy. I can't help but think back to when I had my first child. Winston was right there in the middle of everything I did and how I planned for the future. Got the crib, picture of Weezy in the crib, got the basinet, picture of Winston in the basinet, got the stroller...you get the idea. I was so worried about introducing him to the baby, it's all I talked about and worried about how they would be together. DH said once, "you know Laura, you are going to love the baby more than Winston, right?" I was astonished! An intake of breath and hand on the heart moment!
> 
> Everything was fine though, Winston loved Robbie and protected him (even though Robbie was born bigger than Winston at 9 lbs 10 oz), and did even better with his next little brother (again bigger than him at 9 lbs 3 oz). All of the baby pictures have a little white fuzz ball in them...even got comments from my co-workers...there'd be a picture of the baby, then a picture of the dog...gotta keep it even! I gotta figure out how to scan the picture of *Robbie nursing with Winston my lap. *
> 
> Anyway, off the topic, I am sorry that they are not able to make adjustments to make it work. I know it can be difficult, but it can be done, you just have to want to do it and be willing to make different choices. Now that my kids are teens, I wish I would have stuck with dogs!! (just kidding-*maybe*)


Laura, I think this is totally on-topic! I think when I have a skin-kid, I will be the same way  




Madison's Mom said:


> That's exactly what I did when my children came along. When I brought Daniel home from the hospital, Tasha was the first one who got to sniff him. I always say my first child was a white Pom.


Glenda, I think of Obi as a son- LOL!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It just saddens me so much when people give these babies away because of having children or something.  The day you adopt a dog, it is a lifetime commitment. I also don't understand how you can just get rid of a pup after three years of memories, love, and bonding but I am glad that they contacted you Kat and not just dumped him in a shelter as that seems to happen non-stop here in the US! The best person is on the job. He sure is a cutie! Now, I would probably want to keep him if I was you! I know he will get a wonderful forever home if you're handling it. That Dad sounds like he is going to actually have somewhat of a hard time with this. Keep us posted on him Kat!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> This makes me sad for the poor little guy. I can't help but think back to when I had my first child. Winston was right there in the middle of everything I did and how I planned for the future. Got the crib, picture of Weezy in the crib, got the basinet, picture of Winston in the basinet, got the stroller...you get the idea. I was so worried about introducing him to the baby, it's all I talked about and worried about how they would be together. DH said once, "you know Laura, you are going to love the baby more than Winston, right?" I was astonished! An intake of breath and hand on the heart moment!
> 
> Everything was fine though, Winston loved Robbie and protected him (even though Robbie was born bigger than Winston at 9 lbs 10 oz), and did even better with his next little brother (again bigger than him at 9 lbs 3 oz). All of the baby pictures have a little white fuzz ball in them...even got comments from my co-workers...there'd be a picture of the baby, then a picture of the dog...gotta keep it even! I gotta figure out how to scan the picture of Robbie nursing with Winston my lap.
> 
> Anyway, off the topic, I am sorry that they are not able to make adjustments to make it work. I know it can be difficult, but it can be done, you just have to want to do it and be willing to make different choices. Now that my kids are teens, I wish I would have stuck with dogs!! (just kidding-maybe)


Awe Laura!! :wub: That is exactly how I picture it when I have a skin-child. You're just the best mom all around!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

He's a cutie pie. Thank you for being you, Kat and always caring for and helping our fluffy friends.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I met Lenny for the first time in person last evening. He is just the cutest fluff ever; so friendly. I received lots of puppy kisses from him :heart: I swear, he is a sweetheart. So hard not to love him :wub: 

I also met his family for the first time (I only spoke to the guy on the phone before meeting them - he is a friend of my friend's step brother whom I heard about recently). I got a good vibe from them. I mean, they seemed like they did want good for Lenny. I must admit that his living condition was good from what I saw. He got his own spot in their living room , from beds to blankets to toys, water bowl...etc. Also, I noticed that he had a matt free coat which tells me that they do the grooming to him. Just sad that they don't wanna continue taking care of him and him not knowing what is this all about. He was a happy, loving fluff who looked right where he belonged in their place. I don't like the thought of him then being taken to another place, another home, another family, but oh well!!!!

I promised them to do my best at finding and screening for the right people available during this season. I did contact the local shelter and a few dog related services places. So I am being backed up with them for helping contact as many and also screening with me (as my time can really be limited some days). If adoption with the right people took a while, Lenny is coming over and with this, there are certain arrangements I will need to make. .

I do hope he wont have to change homes couple or few times so I hope that the right ones will come in the good timing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat, you are such a sweet person. Phoebe came to me much the same way. Her first Mom's job kept her away too much and she knew Phoebe (or Fifi as she called her) wasn't getting enough attention when her daughter left for college. As much as it hurt her, she gave her up after looking and screening several families. I promised her updates and pictures and although she lives 200 miles away, she's been to see Phoebe three times! We've become good friends and she is happy she chose me to "share" Phoebe with. Good luck in your search for Lenny's furever home. I hope they make him feel as loved and secure as my Phoebe does.


Phoebe is sure blessed to have found you, Robin :wub:
I wish Lenny someone similar to you:hugging:



Snowbody said:


> Oh, Kat -- look at that handsome boy. It's so sad that the family can't figure a way to keep him, but if they contacted anyone there, I'm glad it was you. I know that when my friend went to Sunnyland she visited a family she knew with a Maltese. Let me know if at any point you want me to have her ask if they know anyone who might adopt him. I just hope he gets a good home. I wonder how Snowy and Crystal will react to him?


awwwh thank you so much for the offer to ask and check, Sue:hugging:
Please ask your friend if her maltese owners friends know of people who would take in a 3 year old maltese to love and care for forever; also, keep in touch with his previous owner to provide all the update and allow him to visit and see Lenny every once in a while. This will sure be helpful at speeding up the search for the right people.
As for Snowy and Crystal, I am sure Snowy will accept Lenny over our places instantly. I am also sure that Crystal will take a little time to accept him.



Madison's Mom said:


> This family's loss will most certainly be joy for another deserving family!


Agree.



michellerobison said:


> I guess that's why I think young couples just starting out, should hold off on getting a dog....especially if they plan on having kids, to make sure they can handle all that responsibility.


I sure agree with you when it comes to *some* couples/some poeple...etc. Not to every 
young couples out there though. Some can do it. Therefore, I wish for the below too for ALL age groups.


michellerobison said:


> I wish people had to qualify to own a pet... of course I say that about kids too....





LuvMyBoys said:


> This makes me sad for the poor little guy. I can't help but think back to when I had my first child. Winston was right there in the middle of everything I did and how I planned for the future. Got the crib, picture of Weezy in the crib, got the basinet, picture of Winston in the basinet, got the stroller...you get the idea. I was so worried about introducing him to the baby, it's all I talked about and worried about how they would be together. DH said once, "you know Laura, you are going to love the baby more than Winston, right?" I was astonished! An intake of breath and hand on the heart moment!
> Everything was fine though, Winston loved Robbie and protected him (even though Robbie was born bigger than Winston at 9 lbs 10 oz), and did even better with his next little brother (again bigger than him at 9 lbs 3 oz). All of the baby pictures have a little white fuzz ball in them...even got comments from my co-workers...there'd be a picture of the baby, then a picture of the dog...gotta keep it even! I gotta figure out how to scan the picture of Robbie nursing with Winston my lap.
> Anyway, off the topic, I am sorry that they are not able to make adjustments to make it work. I know it can be difficult, but it can be done, you just have to want to do it and be willing to make different choices. Now that my kids are teens, I wish I would have stuck with dogs!! (just kidding-maybe)


I didn't see it as off-topic. Thanks for sharing this sweet story as I did enjoy reading and yet again I get the confirmation that there are people who get their skin kid yet still care for and love their fluff :wub: Winston must have been blessed to be with you :wub:



allheart said:


> Kat, bless your heart a million times over. That baby is so beyond precious. I too, have been approached on a couple of occassions, with this sort of situation, in person, I have been asked.
> It is so hard to not have your heart be torn in a half different ways, and not let it show on your face.
> This one young fella, he and his wife just had a baby. (Although, prior to them having a baby, I do remember him telling me the neighbors were complaining that their furbaby was barking). Anyway, he did approach me, about his precious fur-baby and that he would have to rehome her. Cute little breed, I forget what breed it was called, but so cute. He asked if we could take his baby for him. People just know we are animal lovers.
> At the time, we just couldn't. But I told him, I will help you, have your baby placed in a loving home. I did explain to him, that I don't feel comfortable in my heart reccommending anyone, as I can't guarantee, that God forbid, they need to rehome the baby, and his baby ends up in a shelter. I told him a rescue/foster group, will make sure your baby is placed in a loving home, and if for any reason they are unable to keep his baby, the new owners are to return the baby back to the foster/rescue group.
> ...


Thanks for helping the fluffs, Christine :grouphug:
I really hope Lenny will have a similar good home to the fluffs of the guy and girl who approached you. The guy sounds similar to Lenny's current human dad. sad really, but oh well we can't change their minds and decisions. I guess all we can do is help.
Giving the fluffs as gifts is another thing people should really think about carefully before doing it. But what if the gift receiver didn't like the gift? I am glad that the lady's fluff is now in a better place.
It happened to me (Snowy was a gift from my parents), but I guess my parents knew me so well when they did that. I mean, Melon was the family's poodle (belonged to all of us), but she and I became the closest to one another; we had a special "kid and fluff" bond :heart: ...so I guess they were seeing how I was when they got Snowy as a surprise gift and they did have the plan of keeping Snowy for whatever reason if needed. My mum still jokes when she claims that not only Snowy but also Crystal are hers when she spends the time with them...My plan? is to keep the malts with me and be with me through it all. They have always been there actually. I was a kid when the poodle came, then a teenager when the maltese came. They all were there in the middle of all the changes that I went through. I plan to keep it this way with my malts - they are family :heart:



michellerobison said:


> It was the hardest thing, to help rehome my grandpuppies after my step son chose some lazy welfare pig , he met on the internet and got her knocked up ( yeah sorry for mean tone) She didn't like dogs, can't buy dog food with food stamps... but I digress.
> I kept them when they needed vetting , or when he'd switch jobs or if he'd visit the now ex-girlfriend...
> But it wasn't fair to keep them in my studio,even though we're out there all the time,but they were 70 pounds plus, hyper and too much for my little old fluffs to handle...
> They needed a home where they could be with the family sleeping with them, not out in my studio,even though it has soft beds , toys and lots of room to play and we're out there almost all day. It was at night that bothered me, leaving them until morning..
> ...


I remember Sadie and Tasha, Michelle and was just happy to read that they had you to take care of them and find the best for them :grouphug:



lmillette said:


> It just saddens me so much when people give these babies away because of having children or something. The day you adopt a dog, it is a lifetime commitment. I also don't understand how you can just get rid of a pup after three years of memories, love, and bonding but I am glad that they contacted you Kat and not just dumped him in a shelter as that seems to happen non-stop here in the US! The best person is on the job. He sure is a cutie! Now, I would probably want to keep him if I was you! I know he will get a wonderful forever home if you're handling it. That Dad sounds like he is going to actually have somewhat of a hard time with this. Keep us posted on him Kat!!


It saddens me too when people do that, Lindsay. I feel like it isn't fair for the precious loyal pup. Afterall, he didn't decide and choose to live with the specific human. The human did the decision in the first place, he/she decided to bring the precious pup home. 

Some people do dump the precious fluffs everywhere in this world. It happens here too sadly but there are others who on the other hand do love and help the fluffs in need (K9 friends , other local shelters, different groups...etc) 

I like the fact that this guy did not do it to Lenny

just like I like to mention it to people before bringging in a new dog - thinking and deciding it carefully is important. At this point, where I am standing today, I can't take in a third dog unfortunatly. So I can't take Lenny. I will need to do certain arrangements if and when he comes over. 

I worry of getting too attached to him when and if I took him in for a while. It is gonna be tough. I promised to do my best for the sweet boy. Let's see how will it go. I will keep u posted :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kat - thank you!!! I'm just glad they're rehoming Lenny with you instead of dumping him. And that they realized early they were in over their heads. I don't understand how you can have a living creature for 3 years and love it then not want it anymore, but then sometimes I just don't understand people. 

Little white fluffy tails are wagging for you this morning, Kat!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> That's sad, I guess that's why I think young couples just starting out, should hold off on getting a dog....especially if they plan on having kids, to make sure they can handle all that responsibility. Mainly due to society's attitude that a pet isn't a life long commitment but just a temporary fix to loneliness or boredom or whatever....that you can just give it away when you no longer want it..The dog usually gets the boot in the end......
> Shows a real lack of commitment in all aspects....Sad , really sad.


:thmbup: good post! What a sweetie. Kat, good luck with finding a good home for this baby boy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Update: Lenny is here in our place already. Not how I saw it coming, but I received a call this morning from the guy "needing" a hand to keep Lenny over. I told him the other day when I went to visit that I was hoping for Lenny to move from his current family to the forever one. 
1-no need to switch homes/family few times
2-I will need more time to do certain arrangement for bringing a third pup over. 

But I did assure him that I can do it if needed - in case the search for the forever home took long. I promised him to be quick at my search. However, today he told me that they are going away for the weekend plus a few days and were asking me if I can keep him for few nights (I have a feeling that the wife wants Lenny out sooner rather than later and the husband is all ears :angry: - I might be wrong though; just a feeling that I am getting).

Anyways, I agreed to take him, so the guy dropped him off. 

He is here now and I need to separate him from the malts for the time being. Also, I found out that Lenny is more of a Crystal than a Snowy towards new dogs. Lenny and Crystal both growled at each other and were so close to go further. I took Crystal to another room with another family member. On the other hand, Snowy wagged his tail quickly with a friendly body language. However, Lenny wants no where close to Snowy. He barked at him for a good 10 minutes. Snowy kept his distance and ignored him, but Lenny was still nervous. He isn't settled yet. I took Snowy to Crystal for now. I have Lenny in the same room as myself. I just want him to settle down for now as he kept on walking and walking all over in the room, not resting until he finally decided to take a break. Here he is few minutes ago.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- he is just adorable, and it's so sweet of you to take him for the time being -- and on such short notice.

Hopefully he will soon have his furever home and get settled in quickly. Sounds like he needs to be in a 1 fluff only enviornment. 

GF, you have you hands full, don't you!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> Update: Lenny is here in our place already. Not how I saw it coming, but I received a call this morning from the guy "needing" a hand to keep Lenny over. I told him the other day when I went to visit that I was hoping for Lenny to move from his current family to the forever one.
> 1-no need to switch homes/family few times
> 2-I will need more time to do certain arrangement for bringing a third pup over.
> 
> ...



Lenny is adorable-- poor guy  I hope he becomes more comfortable as he waits for his forever home! You are so sweet to watch over him in the meantime :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Kat. Even if it's temporary, Lenny hit the jackpot with you and your 2 beauties. Oh, and Dante, of course.
xoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh the poor baby must be so confused. I know a lot of others have already said it, but people need to realize that owning a pet is a lifetime commitment -- not just when it's convenient.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. He really is beautiful and I wish he didn't have to be up-rooted. I'm sure someone special will give him all he deserves. What a special boy...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little guy having to leave the only home he knows but I know you'll find him a good home. Hopefully things will calm down soon with all three pups so it's easier for you and everyone. He's sweet isn't he?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe he is such a cutie pie!! You're an angel for taking him in and trying to do right by this sweet boy. He so deserves the best forever home. And I think your right, the wife wants him out and the husband is all ears. I know if I wanted one of pups out (never would in a million years, I love animals way too much), Shane would say "No – there’s the door!" and I would say the same to him! These pups are a part of the family and you just don't do that to family.  

I'm hoping when things settle down the three Malts will get along better, maybe no play but co-exist. Look at that little Snowy, being a welcoming host trying to be nice and little Ms. Crystal is being a diva!  It could be Lenny is just out of his surroundings and everything is thrown off for him and will come around to Snowy and Crystal. Give all the Malts kisses for me!!

Thank you Kat for doing this for the sweet boy!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's so cute, Kat. It really makes me mad to hear that they couldn't wait to get rid of him. :angry: Kind of makes me angry that they want to stay in touch. They might deny a new family for this poor boy because someone might not want to stay in touch? Hardly seems fair. You should just want the best family for him..PERIOD. Put the dog first. Sorry for the rant but really,how do you give up a family member that way. I hope they don't have a second child and give the first one away!! 

Anyway, I did send an e-mail and photo to my friend to send to her friend in Dubai with a Maltese to see if she knew anyone. Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> He's so cute, Kat. It really makes me mad to hear that they couldn't wait to get rid of him. :angry: Kind of makes me angry that they want to stay in touch. They might deny a new family for this poor boy because someone might not want to stay in touch? Hardly seems fair. You should just want the best family for him..PERIOD. Put the dog first. Sorry for the rant but really,how do you give up a family member that way. I hope they don't have a second child and give the first one away!!
> 
> Anyway, I did send an e-mail and photo to my friend to send to her friend in Dubai with a Maltese to see if she knew anyone. Fingers and paws crossed!


:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:goodpost:
Could not agree more Kat! olice:olice: Don't let the family dictate their needs if they are not willing to be his first family! Sorry, no compassion for this couple.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*A better feeling malt*: I stayed with Lenny for the rest of the day today. I wanted him to settle well and I didn't want him to be nervous in his new environment. it was just me and Lenny for the most part of the day. He did calm down, didn't do the non stop walk, but he refused to drink or eat anything for the whole day. I kept an eye on him, lots of petting, talking and cuddling. I don't know if it is his "I am new to everything here" self or his real self, but I am noticing that he seems so calm and sensitive (calmer and shy ; also less confident than when I saw him the other day); however, the sweetness factor is still the same :wub: He has a very cute behavior when asking you to pick him up. He stands on his hind legs and with the two cute front paws, he waves them together very quick in the air with a smiley looking face (awwwwwh :wub until you pick him up and snuggle him. He loves to be in your arms and showers you with kisses. He prefers to be in your arms more than being on the ground for as long as you can. Again, I am not sure if that is his true self or due to him being still new.

We did a second introduction among all malts tonight (just about 3 hours ago) and this one went much better. After I made sure that Lenny was totally relaxed in the place, I grabbed one of the malts' harness and leash at around, put it on Lenny and off we went for a walk outside. He was walking nicely on the leash. At the end of the road, there were the two monsters of mine and both my siblings who were also out in their last walk for the day with the plan that we will all meet in the middle of the road. So there was were the three met once again. Lots of positive tone talking from the three humans (us) to the three malts during this time. I think that walking by people thought that we were nuts, but we know that a good encouraging tone of voice is what these malts love and get encouraged on whatever. There was no playing or "I like you" among the three malts during this introduction. BUT there was also no "Stay away from me or else..." behavior as well. Crystal and Lenny didn't go as crazy as they did earlier today. With each being on their leashes, we could easily not give them the freedom to get on the other malt. Lenny did not bark continuously at Snowy. Very quick sniffing they did and then each went to a different spot, wanting to check the outdoors, sniff everything and so on (that kept them busy) From there, 3 malts and 3 humans walked together. Each malt behaved nicely. No disturbing to the other malt. When we made it home, we served them water and there, Lenny DRANK THE WATER!!! Crystal came around when he was drinking , he stopped and backed up a little. I was an inch away from him, but she carefully (keeping a space) and very slowly drank a little as well. Meanwhile, Lenny waited for her until she left the bowl, then continued drinking. I tell you, I was super excited to see him drink for the first time!!!! I had to test with some treat so I offered Snowy and Crystal a treat while having Lenny around. He didn't get so close to the malts but he made his way close to me in the other spot and did not refuse the treat :chili: 

I don't know, maybe my approach for the first introduction wasn't what he liked or I am guessing he just needed the time. He isn't as confident as the malts yet, but he is making it through nicely. 

It is almost 1 AM here and all of them (including Lenny) are sleeping in the same room where I am. I put Lenny in an x-pen with a blanket. I just need to keep an eye on Crystal and Lenny interaction, just in case. They are in a "Let's ignore each other" phase at the moment. But as long as Lenny isn't barking and is not super nervous like he was in the first 30-60 minutes of being here, I am happy  I mean, he was good at the end of the day approached. We actually had a wonderful walk all together. Lenny carries a cute smile on his face and bounces when he was walking , so that was so nice to see; I am loving this boy :wub2:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my, Kat, Lenny is just precious! He stole my heart all the way over here in Texas! 

That his family could just give him away is UNBELIEVABLE! I cannot even imagine doing that.

When we brought Paxton home, Madison and Axel did not like him at all. It only took a few days for them to tolerate each other, and now they are good friends. Pax and Axel are almost inseparable.

Good luck, dear friend!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Update: Lenny is here in our place already. Not how I saw it coming, but I received a call this morning from the guy "needing" a hand to keep Lenny over. I told him the other day when I went to visit that I was hoping for Lenny to move from his current family to the forever one.
> 1-no need to switch homes/family few times
> 2-I will need more time to do certain arrangement for bringing a third pup over.
> 
> ...



Wow,I think she needs an infusion of motherly instincts...sheesh! That's really sad that she couldn't wait to get rid of him,hope they don't get another dog in the future...
Maybe they will bond later,once they get used to each other, the pack order is uncertain now,so they kinda have to figure it out again...
Mine we like that too...

I hate it when people know you're an animal lover and you have to help because they're irresponsible. Thankfully they did it now instead of waiting until it got bad and they did dump him....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad things went better.:chili::chili: It's all new to Lenny, everything so I know he just needs some time and love. And he's found the right person. 
My friend sent an e-mail to the person she knows there but got an auto reply that they're away. They're Dutch so they might be in NL. Maybe they'll check their e-mail anyway.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Hopefully he will soon have his furever home and get settled in quickly. *Sounds like he needs to be in a 1 fluff only enviornment.*
> 
> GF, you have you hands full, don't you!!!!


@words in bold - I thought so earlier today too, Lynn. Maybe he is the type of malt who needs the time to warm up, then he can be o.k. with the new fluff. I don't know for sure yet. At this point, he either shies away from them (keeping a space) or doing the quick sniff. They are in the "ignore each other phase" at the moment. I don't know if it will improve or if it will stay this way. In a way, I love that I can observe his personality to know who would be the best fit :thumbsup: I think that a one fluff environment is the best for him too. At least, he doesn't need to go through the warming up for them phase. 

and yes, I got my hands full. I am happy that I am off today for the weekend. I did have to cancel all my plans for the day , but they weren't the "must do" plans and glad that I did cancel them. I didn't want to leave Lenny in his fist day at our place and also wanted him to have as smooth of an experience as possible. 



KAG said:


> Oh, and Dante, of course.


hehe I didn't want to shock him with Dante too, so keeping the pink boy out of Lenny's world for now  if he went completely confident, then maybe yes. 



Maglily said:


> Hopefully things will calm down soon with all three pups so it's easier for you and everyone. He's sweet isn't he?


He is sweet not only in looks, but also in behavior, Brenda :wub: I can't help it but shower him with kisses. 

Things are going better by the hours :thumbsup: They are ignoring Lenny and Lenny is ignoring them while keeping his space.



lmillette said:


> I know if I wanted one of pups out (never would in a million years, I love animals way too much), Shane would say "No – there’s the door!" and I would say the same to him! These pups are a part of the family and you just don't do that to family.
> 
> I'm hoping when things settle down the three Malts will get along better, maybe no play but co-exist. Look at that little Snowy, being a welcoming host trying to be nice and little Ms. Crystal is being a diva!  It could be Lenny is just out of his surroundings and everything is thrown off for him and will come around to Snowy and Crystal. Give all the Malts kisses for me!!
> 
> Thank you Kat for doing this for the sweet boy!!


Shane rocks and so do you , Lindsay :thumbsup:

At the moment, the malts are in the co-exist mode. 
Snowy and Crystal interact , but they leave Lenny all alone. 



Snowbody said:


> He's so cute, Kat. It really makes me mad to hear that they couldn't wait to get rid of him. :angry: Kind of makes me angry that they want to stay in touch. *They might deny a new family for this poor boy because someone might not want to stay in touch?* Hardly seems fair. You should just want the best family for him..PERIOD. Put the dog first. Sorry for the rant but really,how do you give up a family member that way. I hope they don't have a second child and give the first one away!!
> 
> Anyway, I did send an e-mail and photo to my friend to send to her friend in Dubai with a Maltese to see if she knew anyone. Fingers and paws crossed!


I hear you Sue. 

I did not expect Lenny coming today but at the same time, I didn't want them to put him somewhere else. 

@words in bold - the guy's hope was to keep in touch to get Lenny updates. Only today , I received at least 3 SMSs and a couple calls from him throughout the whole day, discussing Lenny progress in our place :w00t: (not a word from the wife!!!!!). He said that he wanted to get the family's contact info (email or phone or whatever) after I recommend one the other day, but didn't mention it today, so I am not sure. I will sure be the one who will make the assessment on the right people. The guy wants to keep in touch with whomever I will select for Lenny.

and awwwh thank you so much for sending the email :hugging:



edelweiss said:


> :good post - perfect:good post - perfect:goodpost:
> Could not agree more Kat! olice:olice: *Don't let the family dictate their needs if they are not willing to be his first family! *Sorry, no compassion for this couple.


I hear you too, Sandi. 

@words in bold - when I find the family for Lenny (in terms of being the right fluff owners - I love the fact that I am getting to know Lenny's personality better), I will tell them about the guy's hope of keeping in touch. If they declined, I don't think I will let the option go  but I will communicate this to him earlier.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Wow,I think she needs an infusion of motherly instincts...sheesh! That's really sad that she couldn't wait to get rid of him,hope they don't get another dog in the future...
> Maybe they will bond later,once they get used to each other, the pack order is uncertain now,so they kinda have to figure it out again...
> Mine we like that too...
> 
> I hate it when people know you're an animal lover and you have to help because they're irresponsible. Thankfully they did it now instead of waiting until it got bad and they did dump him....


I so think that another dog isn't a right decision for them either!! 

oh and I sure am glad Lenny ended with me rather than being dumped somewhere. He is a sweetheart who does deserve good. 

as for the malts, yeah, I guess they need to sort their pack order. Meanwhile, I am keeping an eye on their behavior - just in case. 



Snowbody said:


> So glad things went better.:chili::chili: It's all new to Lenny, everything so I know he just needs some time and love. And he's found the right person.
> My friend sent an e-mail to the person she knows there but got an *auto reply that they're away. They're Dutch so they might be in NL.* Maybe they'll check their e-mail anyway.


@words in bold - not surprising as many do take the time off and go away during summer season. I just love the fact that they were contacted. thanks Sue 





Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my, Kat, Lenny is just precious! He stole my heart all the way over here in Texas!
> 
> That his family could just give him away is UNBELIEVABLE! I cannot even imagine doing that.
> 
> ...


hopefully the three will be friends just like your adorable three for the time being , but I am also happy that they are ignoring each other for the most part and tries to avoid interaction.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kat, happy to hear things are going better at the Malt Palace!  Lenny does sound so sweet! Please keep us posted on his progress! Maybe you could make a short video of him? (I know me again pestering you for another video :innocent He is such a darling boy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG - what an adorable face!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

love that picture and how nice he has someone who will look after him till he finds his forever home.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Trying to keep up with Lenny. He is so cute. I certainly couldn't imagine giving up my fur babies when we had skin babies. I am happy to hear he is adjusting well. Poor baby. It must be so confusing for him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad Lenny is with you. It sounds like something might have been missing in his old home. I'm sure you'll find the perfect furever home for this sweet boy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Kat... he's adorable and so blessed to have you watching out for his best interest!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Kat, he is so precious!! what a sweet face and cute little guy. Thanks so much for helping out with him.

I will never understand how people simply give away a family member when a skin kid or whatever other "reason" comes up. truly makes me sad for the sweet babies. its so unfair to them.

love his pictures Kat, thanks for sharing them!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to report that Lenny is doing so good. You see him with the malts and I without any issue. He isn't nervious around them anymore. He also isn't interractive towards them at all, but that's cool as long as they can hangout together relax-fully :chili: 

Yesterday, we played fetch for so long (Snowy & Crystal's favorite game). From what I am observing, Lenny isn't fond of playing and fetching. Again, I am not sure if that is his real self or his new self. He , however, enjoyed his time being next to me as I threw the ball for the malts to fetch many times. He was relaxed and happy, not minding the malts approaching us wildly. You can tell that he is getting so used to them and is not nervious - at all 

I still don't allow the three together IF I wasn't around, just in case. Snowy and Crystal are together at all times, but Lenny stays in the big x pen when they aren't supervised. 

Lastnight, Crystal let out a small growl at Lenny when I was preparing dinner, but she quit it when I gently asked her to. That is my sweet girl at the end of the day who is so good at listening to me :tender: 

Other than that though, there wasn't a similar incident among them. Lenny turned into my cute shadow, just like the malts. They all follow me anywhere I go without causing trouble to the other maltsese. It is sweet to see the three walk together with me without any issue :tender: and too cute to hear their paw steps on the floor. I swear, the sound of their steps is the cutest!!!! 

I love the malts for being good to Lenny. 
I love Crystal for listening to my gentle "Crystal, no" command lastnight when I was preparing dinner, then sat like a good girl waiting with the boys as I was about to serve their food. 
I love the fact that they ate peacefully in the same room, each in his/her bowl without being food protective. 

I don't know if it is a maltese thing, or a Snowy Crystal and Lenny thing, but I find them so good to have around. I swear, each was behaving so good if I compare it to their first encounter together. 

Crystal did make a lil growl when I was preparing their food lastnight, BUT she stopped the second she realised that I wasn't happy with it and didn't cause any similar behavior during and after their meal or afterwards. It was cute to see both Snowy and Crystal switch bowls after completing their food - I think that each maltese think that the other maltese have something left in his bowl when they do that or something lol  they double check on eachother's bowls after each finishes his food (It's a Snowy and Crystal thing), but they didn't do it to Lenny. The two finished their food and switched and checked bowls in similar timings while Lenny was still eating his. So when they finished, they just watched him enjoy his food. Lenny also showed no sign for food protection. I was happy to observe each as they happily and enjoyably ate his food :chili: I am really very proud of them all. 

Oh by the way, Lenny came with a bag of Royal Canin food. He didn't touch this food anytime I served him. Lastnight, he tried half a pattie of Stella & Chewy's - just like the malts. And guess what? again just like the malts, he went crazy over it and completed his bowl. That is a big progress for me as he refused to eat anything else. 

In another note, I spoke to the guy yesterday and offered fostering him starting now - rather than keeping him here for few nights, then him going back there while he waits for the forever home , if it took long, him coming back here again. Not surprising, the guy agreed and was thankful for it. I kindda predicted his response before speaking to him. I am just happy that we are managing it good, better than I thought I would be. I had to arrange few things, but it sure is doable and worth it. 

It is also clear that I am the one who is doing all the contact and search for Lenny's forever home (the guy isn't doing it). I spoke to Sweden, the UK and Singapore yesterday  firends who are there at the moment (who are returning in few weeks - one is coming within 2 weeks). 

I gotta tell ya, I am already seeing more than one good home for Lenny. 

Meanwhile, seems like Lenny is gonna stay here for some parts of this summer, but that just means that he is making our summer more sweet and special as we do love his company and I for sure love having three malts around :wub2: I do see him blending nicely with the two monsters of mine....Let's just hope that I end up not wanting him to go at all because then I will have to do permanent arrangements that the time is still not right for


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lmillette said:


> Maybe you could make a short video of him?


I do have that in mind 



revakb2 said:


> It sounds like something might have been missing in his old home..


It feels like he didn't have enough dog-to-dog interractions previously. I don't know for sure though. Just happy that he is not minding the malts anymore


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Kat, this makes me so happy! I know you want the best for all three & I love you for that---not that there was ever any question! You are a sweet angel & I know this story will have a happy ending. I am just glad you have Lenny & that he is out of the other home---poor little guy! He must have known he wasn't wanted. How could they not be smitten w/that little face!
Bless Crystal for being a good hostess, even if she wanted to growl! My two do that "look in your bowl routine" after each has finished too. Then Kitzel will collect both bowls & take them to his place. 
I am praying God will give you wisdom on where Lenny is to land---I hope it is a place where you can keep contact w/him w/your two---that might help him get adjusted again. Bless you dear Kat!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Kat, this makes me so happy! I know you want the best for all three & I love you for that---not that there was ever any question! You are a sweet angel & I know this story will have a happy ending. I am just glad you have Lenny & that he is out of the other home---poor little guy! He must have known he wasn't wanted. How could they not be smitten w/that little face!
> Bless Crystal for being a good hostess, even if she wanted to growl! *My two do that "look in your bowl routine" after each has finished too. Then Kitzel will collect both bowls & take them to his place. *
> I am praying God will give you wisdom on where Lenny is to land---I hope it is a place where you can keep contact w/him w/your two---that might help him get adjusted again. Bless you dear Kat!


@words in bold - AWWWWWWWWWWWWWH :wub: ok, ADORABLE Kitzel does an even more adorable move by collecting the bowls to his place :wub2: :wub2: I can just imagine it!!!!! Kinda reminds me when I drop a couple chew treat for both malts, then Snowy not only grabs his but also carries the second treat that belongs to Crystal too  These malts have the cutest antics and with their cute cute cute face, it doesn't help at not-squeazing them --- um, hugging them.

I am yet to observe more of Lenny antics. I don't know them all yet. I am sure that within the overall shy fluff, there is a maltese with lots of antics too :wub: Can't wait to discover them ^_^ I love the fact that I can know him better and yes, I pray that I choose the perfect owner match for him!! Thanks for your wishes too Sandi :hugging:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat, it warms my heart knowing Lenny is feeling secure and Snowy and Crystal are accepting him. It sounds like the second round of introductions did the trick! Somewhere out there is a very lucky family for Lenny to own.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, this I posted on FB but it reminds me so much of what you are doing for Lenny!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so wonderful they're getting along. I hoped they would. I know Emily and Sasha growled a bit at Bitsy at first too. I kept thinking, gee do they know that Bitsy is their mommy? Guess not....
I hate to think someone gets a dog, it ends up somewhere else and say "it's meant to be". I don't like to think that with all the fluffs being abused and neglected or dying...

I think that about Bitsy and Rylee. If we hadn't kept contact with the breeder, who knows where they would have ended up....Well actually they were heading to the pound to be PTS... I just say they were meant to be mine ,just took the long road to get here...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kat, I am so glad things are going in the right direction at the Malt Palace!!  All three Malts sound like they are being very nice and respectful of each other. Miss Diva Crystal did want the boys to know that she is served first but them pipped up when Mommy spoke, like the good girl that she is!  I am also very happy to hear Lenny will be with you until he has a forever home that way he isn't moving around. Sounds like a good plan. 

As for the bowls, Opey and Loco do the exact same thing! It's like they either have to see if the other one left something behind or see if they can tell the other one got something better! :w00t:

I enjoy hearing all the Lenny updates!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry I haven't been updating or posting or responding guys. Things are so busy here. I do wanna quickly note that Lenny is acting like he has always been here. He really is all relaxed now and I am enjoying having him in my malt crew so much (not sure if that's a good thing lol). 

I do have some of his adorable photos to share. You will be able to see his happy face that never fails at making me smile. Hopefully I will share them soon with a lil more details on how it has been going with us. Thank you all for your good wishes for Lenny and us guys. 

xoxo
Kat and the THREE monsters (Lenny is the sweet type of monster if that is possible  he however is learning from the malts).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- so glad that things are going well with Lenny. It sure makes it easier if all of the fluffs get along. I know that you will find him a great forever home.

It was pretty obvious that his prior family had just given up and didn't want him anymore and once they found you, they knew that you would take care of fostering him and finding him a good home.

He sounds sweet and loving and will make a wonderful fluff for some lucky person.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for update Kat!! I'm sure you're pretty busy right now, especially with three Malts. Glad to hear everyone is jiving together now. Lenny sure does sound like a sweet boy and will make someone so happy!! I love that you updated your signature to include sweet Lenny!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just know that if anyone could bring little Lenny out of his funk and introduce him to another brand of love, it would be you and the Monkey and Kissy! Can't wait to see more pictures of this little doll. Kat, you are the Malt angel of Sunnyland!:wub:


----------

